# Bersa .380 'Thunder'



## Deaf Smith (Jan 8, 2010)

Well color me impressed so far.

While I was at a pawn shop today I spied a Bersa .380 'Thunder', nickel, just about mint, for $240.

So after a bit of dicker, I paid $238, tax included (that's $220 for the gun and uncle sam ripoff for the rest.)

I took it apart, cleaned it, put some super slick stuff where it matters, and I'll just say it's not a bad little gun at all.

True I'm a Glock man, but I've heard such good things about it I just had to buy one.

Looks just like this:







I'll let you guys know tomorrow how it shoots. But at least from my examination, I can say it's well put together.

Deaf


----------



## Carol (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, nice find!  Looking forward to hearing how it shoots.


----------



## harold (Jan 9, 2010)

I had one and it never failed to work. I traded it because I wanted a 9mm sub compact


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2010)

I've heard quite a few good reviews on those.  They don't really fill a niche for me at this point and I'm not a huge fan of dropping below 9mm or .38 special, but I wouldn't mind playing with one sometime.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok fired 60 rounds of ammo today. I fired 7 rounds of real old Super-vel JHPs (yes REAL OLD), and the balance in Federal FMJ factory ammo.

The Super-vel had a hard time chambering as did several other rounds till about half way through the 60 rounds. I think the extractor was kind of tight or had a burr in it. After that the rest just banged away. Shot dead on, quite nice 2 inch size group at 7 yards firing one handed. I did ALL the firing right handed as Thursday night at Krav Maga we did alot of grappling on the ground and my left wrist still smarts abit (as well as my left knee and most of my muscles!)

I'll hand load up 50 or so rounds of Hornday XTP 90 gr JHPs I have (I have over 500 95 gr FMJ slugs to) and see if the breaking is finished.

Yes I'm not a huge fan of the .380, but the pistol is so nice and handy! DPX (Cor-Bon) is made for it if you can find it on the shelves and I hear that is the load of choice. Buffalo Bore also makes a 90 gr JHP at 1150 to 1200 fps. Not a lion but maybe you can make do with a Bobcat (to paraphrase Jeff Cooper.)

It rather compliments my Smith 642 38s. Much easier to get good fast hits but does not hit as hard as the .38.

Oh, don't worry, I still pack my Glocks, but this little pistol is very easy to pack in a IWB holster. Quite slim and light weight and it does not kick alot.

Deaf


----------

